# Meow from Slovenia



## ilafa (Jul 30, 2006)

I'm Urša from Slovenia - Europe and this are my three babies

Ajči is 2 years old. She is mixedbreed brown tabby. Cuddling is usually not her cup of tea, but she is the sweetest, kindest cat I've ever met - she's never moody or jealous. Click on thumbnails to enlarge

    

I found this two guys a week ago during a storm. I heard kitten cries and found 4 little fellas out in the bush without their mum. I dried them, made them a sheltered box and put them back for their feral mother to come. Well she came but only took 2 of them (the bigger two, I waited for half a day to come for the other two and she didn't show up and neither did during the next few days ) and left these two guys. They're 11 days old now and doing great after a shot of antibiotics and some parasite paste


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum! Your kitties are beautiful. How wonderful of you to take care of those sweet babies.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Welcome, cute kitties


----------



## ilafa (Jul 30, 2006)

Hey, thanks guys! Looking forward to reading through the forum!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

That is so kind of you to take care of the little ones, they are all precious. Welcome aboard


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

Welcome. That is a kind deed, adopting the two babies. Is your own cat adjusting well to the newcomers?
She looks like a nice, cheerful cat so I hope that she does.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

What sweet babies you have, and how kind of you to care for the kittens! Welcome to the Cat Forum!


----------

